# Rena Filstar or Marineland Magnum



## soboslay (Dec 2, 2003)

which is a better filter for the money, the Rena Filstar XP3 or the Marineland Magnum 350?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

FILSTAR!!!!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> FILSTAR!!!!!!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I would go with a rena filstar unless you need a filter primarily for water polishing then I would go with tthe magnum.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Rena Filstar XP3 all the way...................


----------

